# Breeding siblings?!



## Ezell (Jun 5, 2017)

So I just bought my first goats! Yah! Nigerian dwarfs. I got a buck a doe and their baby which is a doeling. BUT I did not know until after I purchased that the buck and doe are twins! I do not want to continue to let them breed even though the baby seems fine and is so adorable! Suggestions??! I want more babies because I want to bottle feed and let my boys show them in 4h. Would it be ok to breed dad to daughter? Or do I just need to trade one or two of them out?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 5, 2017)

So the 2 adults are siblings and the buck is the father to the kid. I would definitely not recommend breeding the father to daughter if that is the case. She will be overloaded with all the same genes from both sides of her family tree. You will likely start to see more defects and genetic issues by keeping too shallow a genepool. Nigerians are getting very easy to find so finding an unrelated buck should not be particularly difficult. Nice nigerian bucks seem to be overwhelmingly easy to find right now... 

I am sorry the breeder/owner didn't let you know the situation before you purchased them.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 5, 2017)

Ditto the above.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 5, 2017)

ragdollcatlady said:


> So the 2 adults are siblings and the buck is the father to the kid. I would definitely not recommend breeding the father to daughter if that is the case. She will be overloaded with all the same genes from both sides of her family tree. You will likely start to see more defects and genetic issues by keeping too shallow a genepool. Nigerians are getting very easy to find so finding an unrelated buck should not be particularly difficult. Nice nigerian bucks seem to be overwhelmingly easy to find right now...
> 
> I am sorry the breeder/owner didn't let you know the situation before you purchased them.


x2


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 5, 2017)

X3 - just too close.


----------



## Ezell (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks guys! So if if get another buck I can breed both of my females without a problem?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 5, 2017)

If he's not closely related it would be fine. 

Just make sure it's another Nigerian or Pygmy. 


Ezell said:


> Thanks guys! So if if get another buck I can breed both of my females without a problem?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 5, 2017)

Maybe you can find someone to trade your buck with.


----------



## BlessedBGoats (Jun 12, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Maybe you can find someone to trade your buck with.



This is a good idea!


----------



## BlessedBGoats (Jun 12, 2017)

Ezell said:


> Thanks guys! So if if get another buck I can breed both of my females without a problem?


Where are you located (general vicinity...) as I would be interested in trade or breeding together.

Im in Florida.


----------

